# Hate doing work for neighbors



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

My neighbor called me Saturday morning, he had a clogged tub drain. I asked if he can wait till Monday to avoid extra fee for weekend. He said extra fee you live around the block I'll call some one else click. I have done work for this guy for three years, doing Plumbing & Heating. 
Do you guys think I was wrong? Either way I hate doing work for neighbors.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Depends...Do you two already have a "I need a favor on the weekend" relationship? In most cases, one of the parties needs to be of a generous nature because one person is usually receiving more than they give. It is never "perfectly" even.

Besides that, what does he do for a living? Maybe he would like to blow his Saturday morning breakfast performing his trade for regular pay in your bathroom. :whistling2:

It's just business. He sounds like a real "it's all about me" jerk.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Neighbors always think they will get a freebie. I don't take the van home for this reason. I find that having friends that are not plumbers can be an issue also. they seem to think there is a friend discount or a bro discount as its been called involved.

Any friend or bro of mine understands this is my lively hood and shouldn't ask me to take food off my kids table.

your neighbor sounds like the typical neighbor. I try to charge neighbors double the rate if they ever dare call me.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Neighbor, friend, family or perfectly good stranger. There are many people who expect some type of break, for any number of reasons. I can't speak for how long this has been around, but I can say over the last decade I have seen many reasons why people would think this way. 

I would also add that there is a line of thinking out there that you price is simply the "First Offer", and that you will accept less if pushed. There is no reason to take offense, its simply the way many people think. 

If more businesses stood there ground like you did, then maybe this thinking wouldn't be so pervasive.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

vinpadalino said:


> My neighbor called me Saturday morning, he had a clogged tub drain. I asked if he can wait till Monday to avoid extra fee for weekend. He said extra fee you live around the block I'll call some one else click. I have done work for this guy for three years, doing Plumbing & Heating.
> Do you guys think I was wrong? Either way I hate doing work for neighbors.


So the guy isn't willing to pay you extra. But is willing to call some one else and pay them extra. 

The guy is an A hole

Good for you. I don't think he will be calling you back again any time soon

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

My neighbors know not to ask as I made it very clear the last time one of them asked to borrow my jetter,,,, wtf.

Said he though he could use it, it doesn't look to hard. That really peeed me of so I put them all straight on where I stand.

No, I don't work for free for anyone. Mates get mates rates and your neighbors so I should really put the price up because when I get home at 7 p.m you will be waiting for me,,, oh can you spare five minutes for a fast water heater swap out for me, oh I see you have one on your truck. 

I won't work for neighbors for some of the reasons above and the fact they think your there personal plumber who won't charge on a Sunday morning at 6 a.m

They have all asked me to do work and I refuse point blank. Tell them I'm to busy with other work and they should call someone else.

It makes me feel good knowing I helped out a fellow plumber to as I know he will get paid what he should. 

You guys may bash me for it as its work, these feckers around here will assume I'm on call for all there shiot if I do it once for them.

You made the right choice in telling him wait until Monday for a better rate, you was trying to help him out right there.

You offered him options, he sounds like a real jerk.

Blow it off, won't be the first time or last either.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

People will take advantage of you if they can

I had one neighbor who wanted me to get him a fireplace. So I picked it up for him and he paid for it. Before you know it I was installing it for free

Then about 6 months later it happen again with his furnace. 

Installed that on a weekend for free

Not even a thank you


Now I just say I am to busy

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Its hard to spend thank you's.....


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

He sounds like an a hole... The good news in our line of work every a$$ hole is a potential customer. I think you were more then fair. Just wait till he asks you to come fix what the hack that charged him straight time on saturday did.. thanks seanny


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a very short list of people I'll work for for free. Most of them return the favor and are tradesmen. Everybody else, including friends and neighbors, pays. For example, I buddies with a guy that does computer work and has his own side-job business. If I need computer work, I call him and I pay what he asks. If he needs plumbing, he calls me and pays the bill. It's so much easier that way. Nobody feels ripped off and we both can pay our bills.








Paul


----------



## Pipper (Jan 21, 2012)

Neighbors tend to be like family. 
They always want something, 
Never have money, 
and thinks the earth revolves around them.
I would have waived the extra charge and ask to borrow his truck on my next job.
And watched reaction!!!:furious:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

"neighbor asked to borrow my jetter,,,, wtf."
I tell folks there are 3 things I don't loan out
#1 -my plumbing tools
#2=my wife
#3= boat
not necessarly in that order


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

who the heck asks to use a jetter??? Thats a VERY specific tool.

pipe wrench, crescent wrench, sawzall... maybe. but a jetter? idiots


----------



## localguy630 (Jan 26, 2012)

Same here, my wife is always finding me extra work with her freinds. They always have this expression on their face like I'm ripping them off, or say "I didn't think it was gonna be that much". Needless to say, we agree on terms before I begin.

I think that guy is a douche.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I had one neighbor ask me if we could barter for some repairs. I ask'ed her, what you got?
She said she was a professional masseuse and could take care of me and my family!! Not what you think!
I could'nt even fathom the idea. Just picture Jabba the Hut/ Fat B*stard. 
I just tightened a leaking packing nut and said were even.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Last time I was at my Dr's he asked if he could ask me a water heater question. I said yeah but there is a $50 copay. I answered it anyway because he gets me the good drugs.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> *People will take advantage of you if they can*
> 
> I had one neighbor who wanted me to get him a fireplace. So I picked it up for him and he paid for it.* Before you know it I was installing it for free*
> 
> ...


I can see it happening once but how in the hell did you let it happen twice? Not even a thank you? I would have told him to get bent.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Titletownplumbr said:


> I can see it happening once but how in the hell did you let it happen twice? Not even a thank you? I would have told him to get bent.


What can I say.... I am a Glutton for punishment....

Actually my and his wife are best friends... and always get stuck in the middle

If I didn't do it ... I would hear about it on my end


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Forget the part where they ask to borrow the jetter, ask them if they will pay to have it fixed if they f*ck the thing up. After they say no tell them to GFY.


Same with co-workers, ask to borrow tools and if they screw something up either say nothing or deny it:furious:


----------



## boatcaptplumber (Jan 27, 2012)

The only time i hear from some family members or anyone for that instance is when they need something plumbing or HVAC related and expect me to drop everything to run to there assistance. That game expired about 6 years ago and its funny i dont hear from those people anymore. not even a christmas card . cheap pricks...........


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

retired rooter said:


> "neighbor asked to borrow my jetter,,,, wtf."
> I tell folks there are 3 things I don't loan out
> #1 -my plumbing tools
> #2=my wife
> ...


 I was gonna say ur wife b 4 ur boat :laughing: u weren't typing right on that one. :laughing:


----------



## WHTEVO (Mar 16, 2011)

I hate doing it as well. Seems i always give them too good of a deal 

Aaron


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

To me, it always seems to be the freinds and neighbors that want a deal. Luckily, my family is always willing to pay. They know that it's my job and that I'll do it right.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> Forget the part where they ask to borrow the jetter, ask them if they will pay to have it fixed if they f*ck the thing up. After they say no tell them to GFY.
> 
> 
> Same with co-workers, ask to borrow tools and if they screw something up either say nothing or deny it:furious:


 My wifes ex sister in law wanted to borrow my pressure washer( my jetter) I had an elect el-cheapo bought at a yard sale ,so I hooked up my wand and let her have it .I TOLD my wife it would not come back alive .It didn't they burned the hell out of it .Never again has my wife felt sorry for her kin and pushed me into letting her borrow it. It was worth every nickel of it . Her sorry assed brother still calles but he pays!!!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Fond of my neighbor, he knocked on my door and said his WH went out, I walked over and re-lit it for him, ended up blowing out the pilot tube. Gave me a 30$ tip on top of the bill!


----------

